# Buying a console On this Diwali--Need advice



## Mr.wave (Oct 3, 2015)

i was about to buy a gaming laptop, but those plans were called off for atleast an year.
so, again in search of the right gaming device. This is going to be my first gaming device.

I am a casual gamer, may be just on weekends. (but my wife is a real gaming enthusiast) . I am in the market for general gaming experience as well as "interactive" gaming experience.(we have 4 yr old kid). i do not want to spend more than 20-25K on gaming console and not a fortune on games as we are moving abroad in a year.

so, here is my plan:

-> Buy a PS3 with 12gb and later extend it to 500gb hard disk - can be done in 18-19K
-> Buy PS3 move pack new - 3.5K or buy a used Nintendo WII for 6K.

i heard for interactive and kid gaming Nintendo Wii is great.

Is this a good idea.

I am nood in gaming, so, forgive me if anything sounds stupid.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2015)

Buy PS3 12 GB for 12-14k, add 1 TB HDD later. Buy used games from ivg etc.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 3, 2015)

Nintendo Wii has much better "interactive" games as the system was built on that concept only. PS3 is for more serious gaming.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2015)

get a 3ds or a regular DS XD


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 12, 2015)

I need advice again. ( i posted in another forum, but not getting any response, i am posting same here.)

I know it is discussed many times. but, i believe this case is different.

I am considering Used PS3 now as another option. I inquired in AMBRIT Games, Hyderabad.
this guy showed me PS3 sim (not super slim.). he was quoting price 21500 for Modded PS3 slim 350GB without Box and 26000 for modded PS3 Slim 350 GB"With Box".

for Ps3 without box he is giving one year warranty and for PS3 with box (Both modded) he is saying sony warranty will work.(i am not sure about this).
question is, is sony still producing PS3 slim's. he is claiming he is getting them from abroad. my concern is these PS3's are genuine or some chinese replicas.


and what should i buy, PS3 modded or Super slim. I am not avid gamer..just casual weekend gaming. for modded PS3, he is giving soooooooo many games free.
its tempting, but i am concerned its originality

Can someone hep me with my decision. Thanks in advance.

update: i am getting a deal on "Modded PS3 Slim with three controllers for 18000 from quikr". is it a good deal? seller claims he bought it 5 months back.


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> I need advice again. ( i posted in another forum, but not getting any response, i am posting same here.)
> 
> I know it is discussed many times. but, i believe this case is different.
> 
> ...



If modded, most of the games must be free.
Used Slim PS3s go for like 6k-8k in USA unmodded.


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 20, 2015)

update:

bought PS3 slim one year old (Modded) with two controllers and installed games for Rs.16500
bought Nintendo wii (three years old) with two controllers and two nanchuks and 10 games for Rs 3750.

Both deals are from Quikr, Hail Quikr.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 25, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> update:
> 
> bought PS3 slim one year old (Modded) with two controllers and installed games for Rs.16500
> bought Nintendo wii (three years old) with two controllers and two nanchuks and 10 games for Rs 3750.
> ...



what was modded in the PS3?


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> what was modded in the PS3?



i think it is downgraded with E flasher. is that what you are asking?

i am talking about ps3 slim.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 13, 2015)

keep in mind, modded PS3s are tougher to update and cannot be used online unless you want a ban from Sony
A better choice would be the super slim 12gb with a 1tb HDD later on and get a Playstation Plus subscription as it gives out 2-3 free games every month (which you can keep as long as you have the subscription running)
that way , its legal and you can enjoy online too

If you dont mind playing offline and dont want newer games in future(as they require an update), then the modded makes sense


----------

